# who was turgeon?



## WizardKing (Dec 21, 2002)

yes who exactly was turgeon?


----------



## Niniel (Dec 21, 2002)

It would really be best to read the Silmarillion. Very short: he was an Elf and the king of the Hidden Kingdom of Gondolin.


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 21, 2002)

To expand upon Niniel's definition


> The second son of Fingolfin and younger brother to Fingon, Turgon ruled in Nevrast until Ulmo led him to the hidden valley of Tumladen, where he founded and ruled the city of Gondolin.


But that's all in the Sil, I would advise you to go and read that.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Dec 21, 2002)

> The second son of Fingolfin and younger brother to Fingon, Turgon ruled in Nevrast until Ulmo led him to the hidden valley of Tumladen, where he founded and ruled the city of Gondolin...


until his death in the sack of the city;father of Idril the mother of Earendil;called "The Hidden King"


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 22, 2002)

And to elaborate on the pronunciation and spelling: it's actually _Turgon_; and I don't remember whether this is correct or not, but I think that the name means 'master of stone' [_tur_ means basically 'mastery', Cf. Túrin Turambar; _gon_ means 'stone']. And as with all of Tolkien's pronunciation, Turgon's name is said very phonetically: I noticed that you think that the 'g' in the name is pronounced as a 'j', but it isn't. Tur-gon. And the 'r' is rolled; not like in French though.


----------



## Tar-Elenion (Dec 22, 2002)

_Turgon_ is a 'Sindarization' of the Quenya _Turukano_. The _-gon_ in Turgon comes from the Quenya _kano_ 'commander' (deriving from the more archaic 'herald' or 'crier'), and derived from the Common Eldarin _kan_ 'cry, call aloud'. _Turgon_ means something more like 'Master-shout' (or Master-commander).


----------



## Eledhwen (Dec 22, 2002)

Turgon is mentioned in The Hobbit, though not by name. When Thorin and Gandalf hand their swords to Elrond, he says: "They were made in Gondolin ... This, Gandalf, was Glamdring, Foe-hammer that the king of Gondolin once wore. Keep them well!"


----------

